
Jonathan Schwartz's on Sun's ticker symbol change to JAVA - luccastera
http://blogs.sun.com/jonathan/entry/better_is_always_different
======
dfranke
> Am I worried that the Java platform may not last forever (should you put it
> on your license plate :-) ? No. It's the single most pervasive technology
> Sun has ever invented - and the most valuable brand we've ever built. It's
> one of the few technologies that may outlast the century.

I have nightmares about this sort of thing.

------
nickb
If he wants to improve Sun's performance, he needs to change some of their
fundamentals. He won't change anything by changing a superficiality. The fact
they're pushing this silliness so hard and the fact that he's writing so much
about it shows how deeply flawed Sun really is.

------
far33d
A friend of mine joked that they should have changed the symbol to DTRC

